# My trapping season so far



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

So in August I closed on a new house with 12.5 acres. Tons of coyote, raccoon and deer pics. I trapped 2 years ago religiously and did ok took a break for a year because of leaving the marines and getting life on track. So this fall/winter I wanted to lay some steel so I could get some fur for my 3 girls. Between work, school full time for me and momma, soccer for the oldest, getting home at dark I have laid exactly to the T, ZERO, yes ZERO, traps this year. Hopefully over Christmas I can get some trapping, deer hunting, and some predator hunting done. Lord knows I'm willing and able and would love nothing more than to teach my daughters but I'm still trying to get my land cleaned up all the way. Probably not what yall expected but I hope someone can relate to me. Take care yall and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for your service, good luck post pics of your Christmas Break.

merry christmas to you and your family!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya we all hear you, wait until the kids all grow up and you'll think that there will lots of spare time, HA !! It isn't true.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm used to it. I love my girls and couldn't imagine a single day without them and can't wait to teach them more. Momma says I can't raise them like boys but I can't help they would rather be outside than in a mall, my 5 year old cries when we take her to the mall and lives academy!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Ya we all hear you, wait until the kids all grow up and you'll think that there will lots of spare time, HA !! It isn't true.


Rick is right , my wife and I are no empty nesters .. Who in the heck came up with that term ? LOL . We have more people in our house now than ever .. and love it ! As a Canadian we also appreciate all the men and women of the U.S. armed forces do , with out you , Russia and China would annex us in a minute , thank you for your service. Hope you find some time to get back in the great outdoors . Merry Christmas to you and all of yours .


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks yall! I really do enjoy this site because there's no bickering and everyone is helpful and supportive. It's like an extended family. Yall have a great Christmas and New Year!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for your service TPH, Merry Christmas from my family to yours.....just about the time you get used to the kids being grown and gone, grand kids come along and life gets even better.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

My parents love my kids and I was an only child so they are spoiled rotten and then returned!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats my favorite part of being a grandpa, spoil them rotten and then send them home.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Thank you for your service also.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you all hope your Christmas was great. I'm finally going to lay some steel tomorrow. Just got a new call and decoy that I will try in the morning. Quite possibly might wind up in the deer blind, who knows. Momma turned 27 today and we have been running around all day, not much time for anything but I got to spend her whole birthday with her for the first time in our 6 years.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow, things are looking up on the home front.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I've always loved trapping, but now having children (11, 9 and 5 YOA) makes me love it even more. Trapping is now a Dad and sons thing (Soon to be a daughter thing too.) Anyway, my point is, I put other stuff (Honey-Do) on hold. My wife and I had a very specific (and kind) conversation about this. Frankly, the clean yard, painted rooms and shelf organizers will never be remembered by your children... Although I can specifically recall that big Sunnie I caught with my Dad when I was in Kindergarden. He cooked it for me for lunch before I went off to school.

I know transitions can be a set-back, but I'm sure you'll get it sorted out... The Coyotes are waiting...


----------

